# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  مغرومة .. نجوى كرم

## معاذ ملحم

:Icon26:  :SnipeR (15):  :Icon26:  *Bani Melhem*  :Icon26:  :SnipeR (15):  :Icon26:

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

بتزكرني بايام زمان 

كانت هالأغنية زمان اغنية الموسم 

بتشكرك ع الزوووق الرفيع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو إلك على الكلام الحلوو ... وانا بتشكرك على المرور و على المتابعه  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني ولا يعلى على نجوى بأغانيها زمان

يسلموو  :Bl (3):

----------

